# Cymbal Cleaning



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Whilst I ought to be a far better drummer than I am, having played for around 35 years (I put it down to lack of talent), I am rather good at cleaning my cymbals so at least I look good to the deaf.

I use this stuff: http://morethanpolish.com/cymbal-doctor.asp

If its good enough for Metallica and Kiss....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive stuff. I had never considered drummers polished the cymbals but was intrigued by the sound improvement


----------

